# I Need People To Race



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

I Race A Min T At Hobby Sports Formaly R&l In Portage Michigan And I Need More Minis To Race With Racing Is Free And Fun For All Here So Come On Out And Check It Out Racing Every Sunday Doors Open At 10am Race Starts At 12noon Sharp Free Practice On Saturdays For More Info Call269 323 3686


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

Is it a road course or oval? the last time I was there it was a dirt indoor offroad, but that has been a couple of years ago.
I have a BRP 18th scale pancar.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Dave the track is carpet now, they may have plywood jumps but I think they just do on road and maybe a little oval.


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

We have a good turnout at Battle Front Gaming and RC in Grandville. I run a Mini-t also. The track is indoor dirt. I've been running with the Brushless/Lipo RC18B's, and the Mini-t doesn't do to bad. Mine's Brushed and NiMh. Here is the Thread which has the Web Site on it. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=160895&page=1&pp=30.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

the track is road course they change the layout every week


----------

